# I've been a good boy Santa.... Schwinn van ...please



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 3, 2021)

I couldn't resist....I bought one for myself today..cool looking toy


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 3, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I couldn't resist....I bought one for myself today..cool looking toyView attachment 1521781



Been on the hunt for one! 😎👍 great score!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 3, 2021)

OOOH!  a Divco Schwinn Truck too.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 4, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I couldn't resist....I bought one for myself today..cool looking toyView attachment 1521781




Yep, I picked up a few also.













						Sold - SCHWINN Sting-Ray Diecast Van | Archive (sold)
					

I have a couple of these for sale. 1/64 scale  $50ea plus shipping, or buy both and I will pay shipping.




					thecabe.com


----------



## airflo11 (Dec 4, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> OOOH!  a Divco Schwinn Truck too.
> 
> View attachment 1521840



Where can I find one of these?!  I want one!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 4, 2021)

airflo11 said:


> Where can I find one of these?!  I want one!




Lots of them on Ebay, and the price is all over the board on them!


----------



## airflo11 (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks ,  Got one !


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like they made a edition of 500 with gold accents that bring the higher prices.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Dec 4, 2021)

After seeing this thread I bought one also. Does anyone know how much these retailed for in the store and if they were sold individually? I found the set of six release together for $37.99 plus shipping online.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 6, 2021)

Lookn4bikes said:


> After seeing this thread I bought one also. Does anyone know how much these retailed for in the store and if they were sold individually? I found the set of six release together for $37.99 plus shipping online.




About $7.00 in the stores if you can find them in stock.

Where did you find the set of six for $37.99?


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Dec 6, 2021)

IP Quality Check
		


3000toys.com.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 15, 2021)

$7.95....










						Product Page | Nickelcast
					






					www.nickelcast.com


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 15, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> $7.95....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEP, and out of stock!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 15, 2021)

I bought 2 at 1:07 pm...

CABERS just bought all the rest!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 15, 2021)

Go big!...and get the Gold wheeled Chase Van!








						M2 Machines auto-thentics 1965 Ford Econoline Delivery Van CHASE Schwinn Sting ray R68
					






					carolinasdiecast.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 16, 2021)

I'll keep an eye out for these; ANYBODY THAT WANTS 1 @Superman1984  me.  I'm a Hot Wheels guy so I can have a few friends scout different areas ....


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 24, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for these; ANYBODY THAT WANTS 1 @Superman1984  me.  I'm a Hot Wheels guy so I can have a few friends scout different areas ....




Since you are a Hot Wheels guy, keep an eye out for when these get released soon.........


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 24, 2021)

Has anyone picked up one of these?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 24, 2021)

A few toys I got myself for Christmas


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 12, 2022)

I picked up a few of the SE Van Hot Wheels recently.....


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 19, 2022)

I just added these to my Schwinn die-cast collection.......


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Dec 19, 2022)

Looks like another Van version is coming soon.



			IP Quality Check
		


And some M2 Machine Krate Cars


			IP Quality Check
		


From the 3000toys website


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 20, 2022)

Lookn4bikes said:


> Looks like another Van version is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those have been available for "Pre-Order" for months now!

The ones I just purchased are available at Walmarts, and are being flipped on Ebay! I haven't found any at my local Walmarts though? But most of the diecast retailers are still waiting for their inventory to be delivered????? I found mine online at a diecast retailer, but they only had the 3 of them, so I purchased all 3.


----------

